
Show HN: Building a basic AI-powered security camera - ruairidhwm
https://ruairidh.dev/ai-powered-security-camera/
======
ruairidhwm
This was a small project for me to solidify my own learning. It's very basic
and essentially recognises my face, and tells anyone else to 'go away' using
my computer's text-to-speech engine.

Although it's a silly side-project, it was fun to make and gave me a bit of
insight into how facial-recognition works :)

